# Hancock tractor



## 86bolens (Jul 19, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about Hancock tractors or know where to find info? Recently saw one on CL and it looks pretty rugged.


----------



## 86bolens (Jul 19, 2012)

That would be Haxco not Hancock. Stupid auto correct.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Would that be tractor which pulls scraper?


----------



## 86bolens (Jul 19, 2012)

It looks like it would pull anything. The one I saw had no attachments. I did a little research and they made a model that was for cultivating similar to an allis charmers G tractor.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Ya, the Hefty G. Seemed bigger than the Allis Chalmers one, but I could be wrong, as I've never seen either outside the internet!


----------

